# Gen Eye 3 issues



## TomsPlumbing (May 21, 2014)

I have a Gen Eye 3 sewer camera system that we bought used several years ago. THe issue we are running into now is that one of the cameras is shorted out and the other the head has broken off. Does anyone know of a wiring schematic or diagram for the camera heads. The pin-out for the connector has 16 pins. but at the camera head there are only 6 wires. I tried to reconnect by color but all i get is the led lights are on and no camera signal. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. There is a repair guy about 3 hours away but he wants $1000 a piece to fix the cameras. If there is a way to repair these myself, I sure would like to try.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I found this web site for you, maybe can help you a bit. 
http://www.instructables.com/answers/I-have-a-sewer-cameravideo-inspection-camera-t/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you go this will save you a lot of money.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the best solution would be to buy either a ridgid or Mytana system.


----------



## TomsPlumbing (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, unfortunately its looking like im going to have to send these off to be repaired. I have still been unsuccessful at getting the camera signal to work.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

General came out with a replacement camera with self leveling for older models.
If you call them, maybe they can walk you though it and have the benefit of a new camera.
I plan to do the same with an old Gen Eye 2.


----------



## DRAINSREPAIR (Jun 19, 2014)

You should call this repair center they charge 650 for refurbished cameras (any brand). They refurbished my Ridgid and upgrade it to color. 619-869-5220 www.ssrtechnology.com


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Like we would believe your first post was about a camera center you have no affiliation with...lol by playing us like where dumb you probably lost business. And I read your blog that makes it look like people come there and ask questions but those are all threads stolen off of other forums.


----------

